# Help!



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

I guess the thing that bothers me most is the lack of co-ordination of information on all the BB's here. I've gotten into a discussion on the MeetingPlace BB where I usually visit and mentioned Mike's Hypnotapes and seems like everytime I do there are some people with claws ready. If you've had success with the Hypnotape program and your feeling better could be shared please go to the MP BB and respond to "what put your IBS into remission?". The only way to get any word out is to express your situation to others.I fear that I may be saying too much and losing credibility?







Thanks Norb


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Maybe is because other members see the Meeting Place as a fun place. I promise I will post in that thread. We have to spread the word that there is something like this to help us... and for real. I tell you, I was not skeptic about the hypno (I know about how powerful the mind is), but knowing myself I thought that maybe was not for me, that I was not going to get hypnotized, that this could be more on the commercial side blah, blah, blah. Boy, am I glad I gave it a try and left my doubts aside! Count me in.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

I think zayaka is right that we see the MP as a fun place. I have done Mike's tapes, and several other of his tapes -- Insomnia, Stress, and ordered the Relaxation one. Still, I'd like to see the MP place as free as possible from what may appear to be attempts to push things on other people, when we are there to have fun, for the most part.That said, I replied to the thread.JeanG


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

JeanG, I agree because I also spend a lotta time on the MP BB and stir the members regularly,but when I read so many of them posting for some sympathy complaining of their terrible IBS problems like there is nothing they can do I wonder what is going on. Undoubtably a lotta folks don't look around and just go one place and then you'll have folks like Angry and a few others trying to put the HT therapy down like it is total quakery! The MD's have told most of us it is "all in our head" and many of these folks have an anger and will fight any mental therapy to their last breath! If we don't counter that a lot of folks who just "lurk" and read but not post because of fear will never know this works for a lotta us. I have sent many e-mails and "private messages" lately to newbee's to let them know to at least use an open mind and come over here and investigate. Good luck, Norb


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Actually NOrb, i don't think Angry was saying that HT is "quakery". Just saying that people posting about "cures" shouldn't be done. Which i agree with. THere aren't any cures, but there IS stuff that helps.I'm not sticking up for people, but i'm not having any more bitching. Thats why i don't like posting anymore!Oh, quick note. Or maybe i'm bitching-how was Starcatchers post perverse? Its a bit of fun!


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Spliff, you don't know the facts in this matter. Eric and I already had this discussion many months ago on the IBS BB with Angry and now there is a newbee named JB2 making the same remarks on page 2 on his thread "fast bucks". In fact now that I find the old thread with Angry, unless there is more than one "Spliff2" you also gave him some advice, maybe you need a reminder! http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1&t=022407&p= Lastly I have no intentions of argueing Homosexuality vs perversion with you or anyone else. If you don't understand we would never be on the same level! NorbPS: I have never said anywhere that there is a "cure" for IBS, I purposely avoid using that word and if I ever slipped up and used it I'm not aware, it was a mistake and a result of my senility! I have never seen Mike Mahoney,Eric or Marilyn say there was a "cure" just help and relief for many of us, I hope you get the same relief that I have received.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

What has me giving advice to Angry got to do with it anyway? What has that thread got to do with todays?I was not implying that you, Mike, Eric, MArilyn etc were saying it was a cure. I was agreeing woth the fact the Angry is angry at people posting cures. He did not imply HT directly.I'm not going to argue with you anymore. I think its stupid. But seriously, i have no idea what you are so worked up about.


> quote: If you don't understand we would never be on the same level!


What?Also


> quote: In fact now that I find the old thread with Angry, unless there is more than one "Spliff2" you also gave him some advice, maybe you need a reminder! http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1&t=022407&p=


What?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Norb,Mike and I were discussing some stuff, and he wanted to share a few things....In the past Mike has come across people who do not understand the hypnotherapy process; often it is not surprising since many doctors are unknowing of this therapy.I spoke with him recently, and we touched on something quite close to this, in as much he was saying most people come to his practice as a last resort; they have tried everything else and hypnotherapy was their last option.Patients of his often tell him that they wished they had done his sessions sooner, but they were "blinkered" by fear, the unknown and all the rest of the things that many of us over this side of the board understand in having used this program.Mike's philosophy is that sooner or later they will take a peek, begin to just consider the options that thinking a little differently might bring them. But he often says it's not worth getting into altercations with people who do not understand, they are simply not ready, and while those that have experienced the benefits, know that Hypno might help, it is often misconstrued as "pushing or salesmanship" or the like.Mike often says (it's like on his Reflective Words CD), one of the equations in life is that we have to take responsibility for what we do. But as this is one of the equations in life there is the other side of the statement, and that is "Not only do we take responsibility for what we do, but we take responsibility for what we choose not to do also." They are making the choice, with the information they have at this moment in time, but as we know from the IBS Program, we are ever-changing, moment to moment, and perhaps sooner or later, when everything else is tried, they might want to consider other options, including hypnotherapy.Many thanks for your comments and support. Mike is not well at the moment, so I just thought I would pop in here and post what he would like to say.Also, the above being said on Mike's behalf... For myself, I know that the majority of folks are here on the BB because they are suffering and in pain from this darn IBS... but we come from all backgrounds, and walks of life, some with different "morals and ethics" as Mike says, and so those not like our own beliefs become subject to "discussions." But let's remember, both life, death and pain are common denominators. It is not always easy to come to the BB in love and caring for your fellow man, when you are fearful of reprisals and rebuffs. I, for one am extremely sensitive, so for the most part, when I have the time to read the BB, stay out of things, because there is enough hurt in my life to add to it. But if I do see someone really hurting, I'll sometimes step in if I can.Our opinions are just that: opinions... what we think or feel at the moment, or even believe in does not mean that we are "bad" or should be dismissed... most people do come here in kindness and want to help each other; please, my dear friends, don't forget that is why we are here....to help each other, not put each other down because our opinions and approaches may be different. Norb, you are a kind heart, that has found something that has helped your IBS and you want to share it with everyone... what a wonderful tribute to your character, that, though sometimes a little rough around the edges, you want others to feel well like you do. And Spliff... always a free-spirit and caring for others too...and suffering quite a bit with IBS and other things, and still learning about life, another dear heart searching and trying to get along in life. For if you really look at things from a different perspective, you will see you both share this in common... suffering and having suffered, wanting to be helped and give help as well....Life IS too short... Sept. 11th brought that to all our hearts even more... let's find the common things that make us strong on this BB..caring and compassion and let's make that be the only thing that matters. If someone's lifestyle or ethics are different, then let it pass, or just love the person, not the opinions. Hard to do? Yes, boy howdy! as my daugher says! Very hard to do, because we are approval seeking people...me included. But, those of ya that know me, know that I do sincerely write this in love, you know some of the heartaches I've endured, though not all, and I know I share that commonality with you all here.Sorry if this is long, and a little more in depth than my usual posting. And perhaps I'll take a few slings for it. I hope not. Couldn't bear it.But do know this, we are all the same. We all need love, we all need approval, we all wish to feel better and not have IBS. I have done Mike's program. I am not cured, there is no cure at the moment, though some have been able to completely eliminate their symptoms. Is that a cure? Is it semantics? If you have in your mind that there is no cure, then are you setting yourself up for failure? So, rather than say cure vs. no cure, say there is absolutely hope! I have posted many times that I went from everyday all day D, to some IBS free days now...but hypno is the best thing so far and I know I am continuing to improve even now. But many of us come to the program with other things going on besides IBS, and if this is the case, then the hypnotherapy deals with what the subconcsious feels is most pressing, and sometimes IBS isn't it. But it does deal with it eventually.Take care everyone... and know that we are doing what we do because we are caring for others.... that is the bottom line.Peace. ~ Marilyn  Love to all....


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Marilyn, you certainly are a special person and I sure hope you do reach the quality of relief that I have achevied. Your right, no "cure" but very good times after years of turmoil! You have been way too easy on me though, I'm more than a "little" rough, I'm a "lot" rough around the edges. I can't get past the terrible "decay" in our society in many different areas but on a personal basis I don't want anyone to suffer and hurt and want everyone well. You've struck on one of the points that bother me as well and I've had the same experience, as you said Mike Mahoney said that folks usually end up with him and hypnotherapy after all else fails. That is a lot of needless suffering,many years of high expense and many ruined relationships and families. The very sad thing is Mike's hypnoprogram has been worked out over many years of hard work on his part and has been medically shown to be good and it is easy to use, inexpensive, has beneficial side effects and no bad side effects but people are not trying it first! People just don't like to hear that the problem is anything but a physical defect that can be fixed with a pill or surgery? Norb


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yeah, Norb, I look back on my life, and so many things are a direct result of having IBS, missing out on a lot of my children's activities, contributing to a failed marriage, going from someone who traveled and gave presentations to large audiences in the professinal realm, to being almost reclusive. IBS for me was like being in prison! Mike has told me that the look of gratitude and tears of joy on his patients faces after being helped by his work has been the impetus for his continuing on...and he too remembers their desparation and heartache when he first took on those initial IBS patients. Someone with that much kindness and dedication, and doing the therapy sessions for free, then using his own personal money to produce the tapes...it is with joy that we are wanting to help spread the word that this will help people! So, Norb, I'm with ya in that regard, as are many others. And when a person starts to live again after IBS, you can help others in so many ways... even just in your family life. I am still climbing that hill, but it isn't as steep now..... Like you, I want everyone to feel better too.(((HUGS))) for all those hurting.... and thanks Norb, you're a good guy....rough, but good!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Norb,You are right people do seem to turn to hypnotherapy as a last resort - but is this because we don't want to admit that any part of the problem is due to our thoughts, feelings and emotions?Sufferers have to battle everyday with the attitude that its 'all in their heads', and perhaps by considering hypnotherapy makes it look like those people are right?I don't know exactly why people take on hypnotherapy as a last resort, it is sad that so many people go through years of suffering with no relief.I think also fear of the unknown is part of it, and perhaps the misguided notion that we would 'lose control' if we undertook hypnotherapy.I chose hypnotherapy as my last ditch resort, and have been completely blown away by the success of it, I was alternating C & D, pain predominant and now it is very rare for me to have a bad day with my IBS.I like you make the effort to spread the word, and yes it is frustrating that some people are suffering needlessly, but we must carry on as best we can to help others understand the benefits of hypnotherapy.Clair


----------

